

2048 x 2 = 4096 - chemicalsx
http://martijnkorteweg.github.io/4096/

======
benjamincburns
> NOTE: This site is the official version of 2048. You can play it on your
> phone via [http://git.io/2048](http://git.io/2048). All other apps or sites
> are derivatives or fakes, and should be used with caution.

Might be good of you to remove that bit.

~~~
chemicalsx
good note, adjusted the page to give credit where credit is due

------
jthacker
I actually did the same %s/2048/4096/g in the code the other day after getting
2048. And I finally beat it!
[http://i.imgur.com/pC51sNT.png](http://i.imgur.com/pC51sNT.png)

I suppose the next step is to make it endless and see how high you can go.

------
shmageggy
2048-AI can solve this one too, and I think with a little refinement 8192 is
definitely possible.

See the screenshot at the bottom:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/22389702/1056032](http://stackoverflow.com/a/22389702/1056032)

------
deletes
I though I would see this sooner. This might be barely solvable, but the next
power( after 4096 ) is almost impossible to reach and there should be some
innovation in gameplay.

~~~
chemicalsx
main reason for me was that i kept on beating the 2048 one, so lets see if
this one is beatable :)

~~~
dwd
The lack of challenge was a good cure for addiction...

------
shurcooL
I mean no negativity here, but isn't it neat how this is sorta like Call of
Duty 5 or whatever sequel they're on now? Where people use terms like "milking
the franchise."

Clearly, these forks/derivate works have some value (both to creators, and
those playing), but I find the parallel to be interesting.

~~~
deletes
I don't see it. The 2^n games are free of money and adds.

------
TrainedMonkey
4096 = 2^12. So you would need to utilize at least 12 out of 16 squares (if
done perfectly) in order to beat it.

Since there are 16 squares total it is not hard to put upped limit on highest
possible variation of the game that you can actually beat at 2^15 = 32768.
Unless somebody expands the field of course.

~~~
gus_massa
Actually, the smaller number that appears is 2, and if you are lucky the last
two numbers you get are 4. The smaller number must be repeated to start the
massive collapse. So the greatest winnable version is 4+4+8+16+...+65536 =
131072 = 2^17.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
(4 + 4 + 8 + 16) + (32 + 64 + 128 + 256) + (512 + 1024 + 2048 + 4096) + (8,192
+ 16,384 + 32,768 + 65,536)

You are correct good sir, in the analysis above I eliminated luck whatsoever
and set all numbers appearing to 2 make an argument. My analysis still holds
with that restriction.

I've seen numbers as large as 128 appearing, so if we go that route greatest
winnable version would be even higher. I suspect that maximum number appearing
is based on max number on the board now, so while we are speculating, it could
be possible to make endless game by dynamically adjusting window of appearing
numbers.

~~~
gus_massa
The new tiles are only 2 (90%) and 4 (10%). From the source
[https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/2048/blob/master/js/game_...](https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/2048/blob/master/js/game_manager.js#L43)

    
    
      // Adds a tile in a random position
      GameManager.prototype.addRandomTile = function () {
        if (this.grid.cellsAvailable()) {
          var value = Math.random() < 0.9 ? 2 : 4;
          var tile = new Tile(this.grid.randomAvailableCell(), value);
      
         this.grid.insertTile(tile);
        }
      };

------
gibsonhu
You can play 4096 on android

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runningwit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runningwithknives.twentyfourtyeight)

------
eie
I beat this with first try. I feel like I could almost always win with my
strategy... [http://imgur.com/HtC2mOh](http://imgur.com/HtC2mOh)

------
ryanSrich
Is 6100[1] good?

1.) [http://i.imgur.com/c62H5We.png](http://i.imgur.com/c62H5We.png)

~~~
hashberry
Well, to beat the game you need a score of ~41000. So you are in the bottom
15%.

------
vishaldpatel
Alternative challenge: least number of moves to game over.

~~~
chemicalsx
feels that that would be the true score of the game, least number of moves to
win.

------
hleszek
I'll just wait for the 4096 AI version to play...

